# Have you seen the movie The Cove? If not you should!



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

So last night my wife and I sat down to watch a little television. Since we bought a PVR a few years ago my wife refuses to watch "live" tv and therefore while her favourite shows are recording for viewing later in the evening she channel surfs looking for anything interesting to record or watch. That's when she stumbled upon a documentary film called The Cove. As soon as I saw dolphins I told her I wanted to watch whatever this was however I wasn't prepared for what we were about to see.

This movie has really affected me. You see 5 years ago when we were vacationing in Mexico I realized a dream of mine and I swam with dolphins. Now after watching this movie I can't help but feel partialy responsible for what is going on in Taiji Japan.

If you have The Movie Network check out this link for show times:

http://www.themovienetwork.ca/shows/GP050942:Cove-The

To learn more about the movie check out this link:

http://www.thecovemovie.com/

To learn more about the movement check out this link:

http://www.takepart.com/thecove

This movie also makes me think about the annual Seal Hunt that occurs on the East Coast of Canada.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The latest entry on their Facebook page.

The Cove YOU DID IT! Ric and Louie are taping Oprah tomorrow and will be the featured guests for her Earth Day show, airing on April 22nd! Thanks go to each of you who contacted the show producers. You made a difference! This show will help us reach a huge new audience with critical information about the campaign to save dolphins.
April 14 at 8:48pm


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

don't think I've watch the whole thing of that. 

But documentaries are great.

Jelly fish bloom
March of the penguins


----------

